#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-22
<dholbach> good morning!
<bdmurray> nigelb: How do you think bug 325581 should be treated?  Subscriber Jeremy or subscribe reviewers?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 325581 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "kensington pocket mouse model #72237 USB 0d62:1000 not working under 8.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 17)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325581
<nigelb> bdmurray: I'm  not sure yet, I'd probably ask bryce
<nigelb> bdmurray: leann's comments though seems to indicate kernel patch for xserver
<nigelb> bdmurray: but in those cases, I'd vote us to be subscribed rather than jfo
<bdmurray> nigelb: so the reviewers team and we can adjust accordingly?
<nigelb> yeah
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-23
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-24
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-25
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-26
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-27
<bdrung> nigelb: what do you think about the new look: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bdrung/sponsoring/
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-28
<nigelbabu> oh, yay, twins
<nigelb> hah
<nigelbabu> I think its time to kill the other one
